# Serious question for mods



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

On a forum I moderated a long time ago, the "t" word was also flagged, but the stated purpose was to alert mods to possible "t" behavior so they would go investigate. 

On this forum, it's system autoban for someone saying the "t" word, but the "t" behavior that prompted the user to say it isn't banned, from what I have seen in O' these many years. I mean, really, which is worse, saying it or doing it? I know the rules cover that behavior one way or the other. I realize a poster should report rather than say the "t" word, but I just don't see how saying it is the bigger offence than at times what prompted it, which is often by new users being bullied.

What's the practice?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Man, I must be naive. Can you please spell out the word, with a convenient asterisk or two, so I know what exactly we are discussing? 

It can be edited once I am up to speed. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

farsidejunky said:


> Man, I must be naive. Can you please spell out the word, with a convenient asterisk or two, so I know what exactly we are discussing?
> 
> It can be edited once I am up to speed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Rhymes with "scroll." 😂


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

A creature who lives under a bridge


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol, got it. Thanks for bringing me up to speed.


DownByTheRiver said:


> Here, I'll write it phonetically: trohl





Numb26 said:


> A creature who lives under a bridge


Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I've used the word and not been banned.
Before I realized it was a no-no.

My post was deleted, but other than that nothing happened.

FYI.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I've used the word and not been banned.
> Before I realized it was a no-no.
> 
> My post was deleted, but other than that nothing happened.
> ...


ut oh.,.. am I going to get a late after-action ban now? lol.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I am speaking to my experience moreso than anything I have read as a moderator or heard from admins. 

To me, the biggest reason is because occasionally you have stories that are utterly beyond belief that turn out to be true. It may only be 1 out of 100, but it would really suck to run off that one that could really use the help. 

I see it as similar to the 1769 doctrine that says, “the law holds that it is better that 10 guilty persons escape, than that 1 innocent suffer.”

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I've used the word and not been banned.
> Before I realized it was a no-no.
> 
> My post was deleted, but other than that nothing happened.
> ...


There are times (as a mod) when I will delete a post or two without issuing a ban, or even a warning. But that will vary from mod to mod. It also depends on whether I am on my phone (Tapatalk) or a computer, as bans are a bit more tricky on the former. 

I am personally not a fan of bans, but sometimes we have little choice. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I never knew that word is taboo here. I've learned something new on the internet today! 😄


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

There was just a case where we were told a recent new member was system autobanned. That's what triggered me to wonder about it. She was getting a lot of crap and called the ones giving her a hard time the "t" word and then we hear it was a system autoban. It is under the Banned Members thread. But then she's the only one who had consequences. And it was by the "system." So just thought it was confusing. Thanks.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I did a search yesterday and turned the word up, but it was mostly on old posts, not the more recent ones.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Numb26 said:


> A creature who lives under a bridge


Or a couch potato with multiple accounts. 😬


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There was just a case where we were told a recent new member was system autobanned. That's what triggered me to wonder about it. She was getting a lot of crap and called the ones giving her a hard time the "t" word and then we hear it was a system autoban. It is under the Banned Members thread. But then she's the only one who had consequences. And it was by the "system." So just thought it was confusing. Thanks.


Yeah, that seemed odd to me too. She wasn't calling a poster a T as in the were fabricating a story, she called them that, because she felt the were t'ing her. Which I think they kind of were. She certainly didn't use it in a way that I thought violated the rules. 

BTW, my only ban was for calling someone out as a T and turned out a day later that they really were and were permabanned.  The system isn't perfect


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes, they were. I bet she never comes back. Too bad. It's true a lot of new members are fake, but hate to lose one that didn't seem like it on a technicality.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yeah, that seemed odd to me too. She wasn't calling a poster a T as in the were fabricating a story, she called them that, because she felt the were t'ing her. Which I think they kind of were. She certainly didn't use it in a way that I thought violated the rules.
> 
> BTW, my only ban was for calling someone out as a T and turned out a day later that they really were and were permabanned.  The system isn't perfect


I think I know who you’re talking about and I thought she was being bullied, to be honest. She was then banned but I didn’t know that about the auto-ban rule over that word.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Sometimes you just have to poke the bear to find
out what happens.

Autoban test in 3, 2, 1 ……. Troll ????

I guess it’s just wait and see now.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

That was an explanation under the Banned Members thread in PrivateMembers Section. I just looked at it again. That was Matt's explanation.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Sometimes you just have to poke the bear to find
> out what happens.
> 
> Autoban test in 3, 2, 1 ……. Troll ????
> ...


And an additional poke at the bear...what happens if I quote it?
Recursive banning?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> And an additional poke at the bear...what happens if I quote it?
> Recursive banning?


Y'all are living dangerously.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Wonder how long it takes.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Wonder how long it takes.


If there truly is an autoban script it probably runs once or twice a day. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Still here …..

_tapping finger on the table impatiently_


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Still here …..
> 
> _tapping finger on the table impatiently_


If I was a mod I'd ban you just to stir things up.
There's probably a reason somewhere if I look for it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> If I was a mod I'd ban you just to stir things up.
> There's probably a reason somewhere if I look for it.


Now if you do get banned, we'll never really know if it was autoban or if it wasn't. So I guess this experiment is flawed.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Speaking of questions for mods, I posted this yesterday and it was deleted.. the message I received was "Reason: threadjack".

I was merely pointing out that a threadjack was occuring.

Also, I guess this is now a threadjack.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Deidre* said:


> I never knew that word is taboo here. I've learned something new on the internet today! 😄


It's not just using the word "troll" that is against forum rules. Implying or outright stating that another poster is fake, or a troll is not allowed.

What we ask is that if you think a poster might be a troll, report the post/thread and the moderators will investigate. 

Calling and/or implying that a poster is a troll can drive a legitimate poster with an unusal story off the site. Further, when one poster starts calling an OP of being a troll, the thread tends to degenerate into a troll-calling thread jack. That drives other new posters off the site as well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> On a forum I moderated a long time ago, the "t" word was also flagged, but the stated purpose was to alert mods to possible "t" behavior so they would go investigate.
> 
> On this forum, it's system autoban for someone saying the "t" word, but the "t" behavior that prompted the user to say it isn't banned, from what I have seen in O' these many years. I mean, really, which is worse, saying it or doing it? I know the rules cover that behavior one way or the other. I realize a poster should report rather than say the "t" word, but I just don't see how saying it is the bigger offence than at times what prompted it, which is often by new users being bullied.
> 
> What's the practice?


There is no auto ban on TAM for someone using the "troll" word. Instead, what happens is that a moderator can ding a user with some number of "infraction points" for breaking forum rules. When the points reach some number, I think it's 15, that member gets an auto-ban for a few days.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yeah, that seemed odd to me too. She wasn't calling a poster a T as in the were fabricating a story, she called them that, because she felt the were t'ing her. Which I think they kind of were. She certainly didn't use it in a way that I thought violated the rules.
> 
> BTW, my only ban was for calling someone out as a T and turned out a day later that they really were and were permabanned.  The system isn't perfect


If you think a poster is a troll, report the post. Don't call them out on the open forum.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> If you think a poster is a troll, report the post. Don't call them out on the open forum.


She was really just saying she was being bullied. And she was. She wasn't saying other people were fake. Guess there's two meanings, one for being fake and one used for saying someone is trolling you, meaning they are just harassing you. Anyway, hope she comes back, but what are the chances. Of course, I have no idea if she reported any of it or not. Sounds like that was her mistake, not hitting the report button. 

Thanks, all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Deidre* said:


> I think I know who you’re talking about and I thought she was being bullied, to be honest. She was then banned but I didn’t know that about the auto-ban rule over that word.


I just reviewed this. She was not auto banned based on any word. The system does not automatically ban anyone based on any word. It does not work that way. She was banned because she had earned several dings (points) for breaking rules. and when those points add up to 15 the system gives about a 1 week ban.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> She was really just saying she was being bullied. And she was. She wasn't saying other people were fake. Guess there's two meanings, one for being fake and one used for saying someone is trolling you, meaning they are just harassing you. Anyway, hope she comes back, but what are the chances. Of course, I have no idea if she reported any of it or not. Sounds like that was her mistake, not hitting the report button.
> 
> Thanks, all.


I was not involved in the ban, only just looked at whatever info is available. You might not have seen all the posts that were deleted.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> It's not just using the word "troll" that is against forum rules. Implying or outright stating that another poster is fake, or a troll is not allowed.
> 
> What we ask is that if you think a poster might be a troll, report the post/thread and the moderators will investigate.
> 
> Calling and/or implying that a poster is a troll can drive a legitimate poster with an unusal story off the site. Further, when one poster starts calling an OP of being a troll, the thread tends to degenerate into a troll-calling thread jack. That drives other new posters off the site as well.


Okay, I see. That makes more sense. Thank you!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> If there truly is an autoban script it probably runs once or twice a day. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it.


The way auto ban works is that a moderator can assign points based on an infraction. Most small infractions are 1 point. When a person gets 15 points the system gives them an auto ban for a week. They system will give the ban as soon as the 15-point mark is reached.

More egregious infractions can be assigned more points.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

So it isn’t really an “autoban,” it’s controlled by the moderators, correct?

An autoban soundsvery arbitrary, like if we were talking about fairy tales or dolls with crazy hair we could accidentally trigger it. If it’s mods assigning points to trigger bans then those things wouldn’t happen.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> If you think a poster is a troll, report the post. Don't call them out on the open forum.


I know, lesson learned.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> The way auto ban works is that a moderator can assign points based on an infraction. Most small infractions are 1 point. When a person gets 15 points the system gives them an auto ban for a week. They system will give the ban as soon as the 15-point mark is reached.
> 
> More egregious infractions can be assigned more points.


So that means she wasn't banned for simply using the world troll. She didn't call anyone out as being a troll in the sense that they were making stuff up, so she was banned due to too many point, correct?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So it isn’t really an “autoban,” it’s controlled by the moderators, correct?


Only in that moderators assign points. When I give someone a ding, I don't go check how many prior points they have. The points accumulate. The points do expire over time.

Here's a sample of how the points are assigned....
Inappropriate Content 1 point expires in 30 days​Off topic (thread jack) 4 points, expire in 1 year​Personal Information Exploit 15 points, expire in 1 year​Repeat Offense 84 points, expire in 1 year​
Here's the auto ban times
5 point 3 = 1 day ban​10 points - 3 day ban​15 points = 7 day ban​30 points = 14 day ban​100 points = permanent ban​


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BigDaddyNY said:


> So that means she wasn't banned for simply using the world troll. She didn't call anyone out as being a troll in the sense that they were making stuff up, so she was banned due to too many point, correct?


yep


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

re16 said:


> View attachment 91312
> 
> 
> Speaking of questions for mods, I posted this yesterday and it was deleted.. the message I received was "Reason: threadjack".
> ...


I have no idea what thread you posted taht on. That said, I'll bet that that image did not address the OP's issues on the thread, did it?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Only in that moderators assign points. When I give someone a ding, I don't go check how many prior points they have. The points accumulate. The points do expire over time.
> 
> Here's a sample of how the points are assigned....
> Inappropriate Content 1 point expires in 30 days​Off topic (thread jack) 4 points, expire in 1 year​Personal Information Exploit 15 points, expire in 1 year​Repeat Offense 84 points, expire in 1 year​
> ...


I wonder what my point total is right now? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> I wonder what my point total is right now? 🤣🤣🤣


Betcha it’s way lower than mine 😉


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I have no idea what thread you posted taht on. That said, I'll bet that that image did not address the OP's issues on the thread, did it?


I was trying to get it back on track lol... but you are correct.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I never use the word but I have my own way of saying it without saying it.

When I 'smell' one, I just post that I'm here to see the comments and I post a gif of someone eating popcorn.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I must go from 0 to 15 all in one thread. I always get a one weeker …..

Anyone wanna talk about Catholics ???


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr.Married said:


> I must go from 0 to 15 all in one thread. I always get a one weeker …..
> 
> Anyone wanna talk about Catholics ???


I suggest that you read the rules for the Religion forum.

I didn't see you complain at all a week or so ago when I permanently banned a member who is a Catholic for his attack on others based on religion in that forum.

_"The religion section is for people to talk about religion in general terms and also to ask questions of oneself or of other people._​​_However, the debates and comments must be civil and courteous at all times._​​_Rudeness, bashing of a particular faith or sect, abuse and intolerance by people of any faith or of no faith will be considered to be in breach of the forum rules and will be dealt with accordingly._​​_Please also refer to the following general posting guidelines for further information:- https://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ead-first.html _​​Please read this first before posting or replying | Talk About Marriage​


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I never use the word but I have my own way of saying it without saying it.
> 
> When I 'smell' one, I just post that I'm here to see the comments and I post a gif of someone eating popcorn.


That doesn't mean the same to me. To me, whoever posts the popcorn IS the T.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

We should be able to see how many points we have in our account settings. I wouldn't mind pushing the limit occasionally with some of these jokers.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> On a forum I moderated a long time ago, the "t" word was also flagged, but the stated purpose was to alert mods to possible "t" behavior so they would go investigate.
> 
> On this forum, it's system autoban for someone saying the "t" word, but the "t" behavior that prompted the user to say it isn't banned, from what I have seen in O' these many years. I mean, really, which is worse, saying it or doing it? I know the rules cover that behavior one way or the other. I realize a poster should report rather than say the "t" word, but I just don't see how saying it is the bigger offence than at times what prompted it, which is often by new users being bullied.
> 
> What's the practice?


There is a very handy report button for that.

You're welcome.😉


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

EleGirl -- when someone gets a point assigned, do they get warned usually?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> EleGirl -- when someone gets a point assigned, do they get warned usually?


To be honest I don't know if there is a default warning message sent.

I just gave you a warning with "0 " (zero) points. Did you get any kind of warning? There is an option to send a note to the person that I did not use in sending you this warning.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> To be honest I don't know if there is a default warning message sent.
> 
> I just gave you a warning with "0 " (zero) points. Did you get any kind of warning? There is an option to send a note to the person that I did not use in sending you this warning.


Thanks for the test -- no I got No warning in my "conersations", so I guess if you do NOT send the note, it doesn't.

Thanks for the confirmation though!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> To be honest I don't know if there is a default warning message sent.
> 
> I just gave you a warning with "0 " (zero) points. Did you get any kind of warning? There is an option to send a note to the person that I did not use in sending you this warning.


There's no warning when you get a ding. It's possible there's one if you're on your very last chance or something. Shall we ask those who would know?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> Thanks for the test -- no I got No warning in my "conersations", so I guess if you do NOT send the note, it doesn't.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation though!


I gave you another "0" warning and this time sent you a test message.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There's no warning when you get a ding. It's possible there's one if you're on your very last chance or something. Shall we ask those who would know?


Yea, looks like mods need to make sure we send a message. I tried to find a way in the control panel to show the points to a person on their profile (not to other users). Can't find one.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I gave you another "0" warning and this time sent you a test message.


Yup, got the message this time!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> Yup, got the message this time!


Thanks. Since I don't have a non-mod account, I can't see what you all see.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> Yup, got the message this time!


Also, I deleted both warnings from your account. Even though they were zero points, I think it's best.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Is there a way to tell if you have points or not ? If yes , how ?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Also, I deleted both warnings from your account. Even though they were zero points, I think it's best.


Thanks! I hope my account doesn't have ANY points!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

My curiosity is now in high gear about whether or not I have points.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> I suggest that you read the rules for the Religion forum.
> 
> I didn't see you complain at all a week or so ago when I permanently banned a member who is a Catholic for his attack on others based on religion in that forum.
> 
> _"The religion section is for people to talk about religion in general terms and also to ask questions of oneself or of other people._​​_However, the debates and comments must be civil and courteous at all times._​​_Rudeness, bashing of a particular faith or sect, abuse and intolerance by people of any faith or of no faith will be considered to be in breach of the forum rules and will be dealt with accordingly._​​_Please also refer to the following general posting guidelines for further information:- https://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ead-first.html _​​Please read this first before posting or replying | Talk About Marriage​


I never meant to imply that I don’t deserve what I get. The mods on TAM are fair as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Cynthia said:


> My curiosity is now in high gear about whether or not I have points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Cynthia you must be joking right? You are always nice.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> I wonder what my point total is right now? 🤣🤣🤣


Having been here as long as I have, I bet my point total is something like this:


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> My curiosity is now in high gear about whether or not I have points.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Cynthia you must be joking right? You are always nice.


Thank you. I'm glad you think so. 
100% serious. 
Not everyone thinks I'm nice. I believe at least one person has me blocked.
I do try to treat everyone with respect, but have fallen a few times on here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jimi007 said:


> Is there a way to tell if you have points or not ? If yes , how ?


I can't see any way for a user to see if they have any points. I tried to find something in the control panel that would let me turn it on. But it's not an option.

You have no points.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> My curiosity is now in high gear about whether or not I have points.


Nope


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Affaircare said:


> Having been here as long as I have, I bet my point total is something like this:
> View attachment 91338


You have even one point? Are you kidding? 😂


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

By the way, most members don't have any points against them.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> By the way, most members don't have any points against them.


I’m just curious. Are points given only for breaking a hard rule, or is it also subjective?

Meaning if I yell at someone or am a little mean to them, but don't call them names, could I get a point?

If I’m antagonistic but not directly addressing other members and it's in context of the discussion, could I get a point?

Last one, if I give bad advice (someone did this and got banned) could I get a point?

*Kudos*
I think the mods do an excellent job in a site where a lot of emotions and pain cause people to behave in some awful ways. And the people who are on opposite sides of the spectrum on any given topic can peacefully co-exist, or be gone. Thanks mods.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I've wondered what the points are for.


BeyondRepair007 said:


> I’m just curious. Are points given only for breaking a hard rule, or is it also subjective?
> 
> Meaning if I yell at someone or am a little mean to them, but don't call them names, could I get a point?
> 
> ...


Suck up 🤣🤣🤣
❤


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> Thank you. I'm glad you think so.
> 100% serious.
> Not everyone thinks I'm nice. I believe at least one person has me blocked.
> I do try to treat everyone with respect, but have fallen a few times on here.


Explaining my 'emoti-reaction' ...I consider you amongst the most level-headed here. And I'm consistently interested in your thoughts and posts. Hence, 'shock!' at what you wrote.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

So when I looked at my profile it says “points” and I have well over 100. Are those the same kind of points we are discussing here ?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr.Married said:


> So when I looked at my profile it says “points” and I have well over 100. Are those the same kind of points we are discussing here ?


What's being discussed here are "Warning" points. For those who have warning points I see the word "Warnings" followed by a number on their profile. Apparently normal members can't see the "Warnings" list.

The "Points" list is for good things. I think you have earned the top limit on those. Here's what pops up when I clicked on "Points" in your profile. I think you can open this up too by clicking on the word "Points".


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cynthia said:


> Thank you. I'm glad you think so.
> 100% serious.
> Not everyone thinks I'm nice. I believe at least one person has me blocked.
> I do try to treat everyone with respect, but have fallen a few times on here.


Good grief. You are so nice I have to take insulin just to read your posts!😉


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Good grief. You are so nice I have to take insulin just to read your posts!😉


I can't stop laughing at this. This is so funny.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> I can't see any way for a user to see if they have any points. I tried to find something in the control panel that would let me turn it on. But it's not an option.
> 
> You have no points.


I dunno if making our warning points privately visible would be such a good idea. People being people would check their points and immediately know they could get away with some bad behavior before hitting a threshold. And then proceed to push the limit to the detriment of everyone. Like spending some nasty PayPal play $. Encouraging bad behavior. 

On the other hand, tweak this to be a flag when we're getting close to a limit, a 'watch your step' flag without numbers, that would encourage good behavior.

Certain incentives and chosen default states can lead to unexpectedly bad outcomes. I think there was a whole book written on this topic.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Quad73 said:


> I dunno if making our warning points privately visible would be such a good idea. People being people would check their points and immediately know they could get away with some bad behavior before hitting a threshold. And then proceed to push the limit to the detriment of everyone. Like spending some nasty PayPal play $. Encouraging bad behavior.
> 
> On the other hand, tweak this to be a flag when we're getting close to a limit, a 'watch your step' flag without numbers, that would encourage good behavior.
> 
> Certain incentives and chosen default states can lead to unexpectedly bad outcomes. I think there was a whole book written on this topic.


Interesting ideas. However, I can't tweak this as I have no access to the actual code.


----------

